# personal chef in hong kong ?



## newtohongkong (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for someone who will cook and deliver food to me at home for when I get home from work, but I don't want a full time helper.

I don't want to cook at home or eat out/ take aways all the time.

Can anyone recommend someone?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

In Hong Kong I have called a company that will delivery to you anything food you like. They go to the restaurant of your choice and pick the food for you and drive it to your door. JW


----------



## hkfoodie (Nov 1, 2011)

*hongkongpersonalchef.com*

Try w w w . h o n g k o n g p e r s o n a l c h e f . c o m

They deliver chef-made frozen meals of your choice to your door each week.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

The one I mentioned are not frozen! The client orders directly to any restaurant and then this company delivers the HOt food to the client.


----------

